

Create your own FORTH programming language - mdemare
http://www.annexia.org/_file/jonesforth.s.txt

======
celoyd
He could go further with the lisp comparison. In the abstract, forth is lisp
with fixed argument counts (i.e., without parens) written backwards (i.e., on
a stack).

If you went to someone who knew either language and described those two
differences, they could easily make a reasonable version of the other.

------
benhoyt
Sweet! I learned to program by writing a Forth compiler. Was an excellent way
to learn. I only discovered Lisp much later, and definitely like what I see,
but haven't gotten around to learning it properly yet.

Interestingly, Lisp people think that Lisp doesn't have much syntax -- Forth
has even less. It's basically words separated by spaces, and that's it.

Is it just me, or has Forth been getting quite a bit of mention recently?
Perhaps it's because the Forth-derived Factor language is getting more
popular.

